# Humor me: Difference between E16i and GA16i



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

I found a very dirty and covered over plate indicating my car has an E16I motor - when I had thought it was a GA16i.

Parts tech at Nissan said they're 2 different motors - so whats the diff?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, the GA16i is a 12 valve SOHC motor with a timing chain. The E16i motor is an 8 valve SOHC with a timing belt. Completely different motors. Not much in common other than they are both 4 cylinder, SOHC, with TBI.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

that and the e16i is a lot more reliable, can get a turbo head and a bunch of stuff for it u must have a 88 or earlier car because as for the ga16i which is in the 89 and 90 sentra its junk, timing chain breaks, tensioners fling into amillion peices and it only has 90 hp and i hate it. so be happy and have fun


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Where in the he** do you get a pre-'89 GA16i????


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

in Canada you could get a Nissan Sentra Classic, which is the same car that was sold only until the late 80s in the US.

I got confused on this webpage with the years and motor types and thought I had a GA16i.

Ok so now thats out of the way, I have about 95k er so on this E16i, what should I look out for or plan to do in the near future if I plan on keeping this winter beater for....next winter


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

here wath the american didnt get : a sentra classic (b12) (was a sedan 2 or 4 door...) from 91 to 93 .. with the E16i ...

they were selling those cheap compared to the new B13 at that time ... thats probably why we got some clean B12 and very crapped b12 also ..


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The only maintnece I can think of is complete tune and timming belt. Mine has 194,000 on the ticker and mechanically is sound has some engine control issues.
And the biggest differnce between the GA and E in my opinion is 70 hp E series and 90 with the GA and you can tell the difference.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea because its a very light car u can tell the difference in power very easily but still... better engine in my opinion, just make sure all your belts are good including timing, make sure your staying cool with a healthy water pump and thermostat, as for performance parts i know i saw someone i think his name on there was minute rice sentra he had like a canary yellow e16 engine all decked out u should look into it


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Minute Rice has a GA.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

could have sworn it was a e series, now im unhappy


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

lbrowne said:


> in Canada you could get a Nissan Sentra Classic, which is the same car that was sold only until the late 80s in the US.



booya.... 92 sentra classic.. gotta love em :fluffy:


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

So it must be much easier to replace a timing belt on this E16i than if it were a timing chain correct?

I can probably do that one after winter.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea a few dust covers and pullys , o yea and a engine mount i think, a lot easier if thats out of the way


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

as long as you can get the screws out of the covers mine stripped out on me.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

did u use a torx driver?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> Minute Rice has a GA.



nope I have the E16i, but that will change fairly soon as I finally get to move into the new house tomorrow and will have a 2 car garage where I can do what I have planned with the B12, Muahahaha!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i knew it was a e16i hahahah i remember seeing the valve cover


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine were phillips head not torx.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

odd, now i wonder which was factory torx or phillips


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone have engine bay shots of the two engines? I just picked up a US Spec 1990 Sentra and I'm curious which motor I actually have. According to some sites I've found, my car has 90hp, so that leads me to assume I've got tha GA motor. Now, how similar are the exhaust flanges on teh E and GA heads? Will a turbo from an E series bolt up to a GA motor. I've searched and didn't really find anything useful. I"m a visual learner so I kinda want to see pictures. Thanks in advance!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

1989-1990 would be the GA16i . Here is a picture of my engine bay if it helps. (GA16i).


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Round air filter on top of TB/Carb = E-series


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Slacky said:


> ...the e16i is a lot more reliable....ga16i (IS) junk, timing chain breaks, tensioners fling into amillion peices and it only has 90 hp and i hate it.


bitter?
my GA16i has never failed me since new. ive babied it, and not abused it for more than 14 years and have given the car routine maintainance. no tensioners or timing chains have broken, it runs nearly as smooth as it did in 1990, only now its got nearly 190k. yes it 'only' has 90hp, which is noticeably more than the E16i. 

im sure if u dont perform basic maintainance on a vehicle, somethings bound to grenade underhood. whos fault is that


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

SuperStock said:


> bitter?
> my GA16i has never failed me since new. ive babied it, and not abused it for more than 14 years and have given the car routine maintainance. no tensioners or timing chains have broken, it runs nearly as smooth as it did in 1990, only now its got nearly 190k. yes it 'only' has 90hp, which is noticeably more than the E16i.
> 
> im sure if u dont perform basic maintainance on a vehicle, somethings bound to grenade underhood. whos fault is that



Same here. I bought my '90 Sentra in '01 with 95k miles and now has 138k and runs great. In fact, the only problem I've ever had is due to my laziness and blew a head gasket after the coolant got low. Since replacing the head, I've put on another 30k and nothing but oil changes, filters, and gas.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i noticed a significant difference in torque the e16i being the better one and the ga cant get over 95 unless theres a downhill. not that im trying to do it everyday but on the highway u have to go fast on the downhill too get up the uphill i feel like a tractor trailor driver but there are a few things im gonna do , gettin ittadium plugs changin axels and tranny fluid other than that i have givin the car a full tune up


----------



## Boostedvenge (Jan 11, 2005)

astreamk1 said:


> 1989-1990 would be the GA16i . Here is a picture of my engine bay if it helps. (GA16i).


That's a clean engine bay! LOL My engine bay has about, oh, 1/8" of dust/dirt over it! LOL I took a look yesturday and it looks like the valve cover gasket is leaking (easy 10 minute fix). I'll probably cover the battery and dizzy and hose her down, if it's a nice weekend. According to that picture, yup, I've got a GA16i. I'm still a little uneasy about the 4spd tranny. My last Honda had a 4spd tranny and anything above 70-80 mph sounded like it was revving around 4-4500. Are there ANY dashes that swap in that have a tach?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Yup, you can swap a Pulsar gauge cluster into the B12, and it came with a tach. You just have to do some rewiring. That was an interesting swap, only took 2 hrs. and I think I still have my notes. BTW, you can also swap in a 5 spd tranny. For cruising, that 5th gear does wonders.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

lbrowne said:


> in Canada you could get a Nissan Sentra Classic, which is the same car that was sold only until the late 80s in the US.
> 
> I got confused on this webpage with the years and motor types and thought I had a GA16i.
> 
> Ok so now thats out of the way, I have about 95k er so on this E16i, what should I look out for or plan to do in the near future if I plan on keeping this winter beater for....next winter


The most important thing to do is replace the timing belt. This should be done about every 60,000 miles. If the belt breaks the engine is basically ruined. Don't let it break.


----------

